# Die Shakepeare 2700 / 2701 Serie ( Gold-Serie )



## Hecht100+ (25. März 2022)

Die Shakepeare 2700 / 2701 Serie ( Gold-Serie )

In der Angelfibel 1978 wurde diese Serie als „Sonderangebot für alle, die endlich die neue Rollengeneration kennenlernen wollen“ angepriesen. Sie waren ein Abbild der Shakespeare Ambidex-Serie.









Es sind drei Rollen mit Aluminiumgußgehäuse, einer Überlaufspule und einem Schnurfangbügel mit Außenanschlag, der sowohl durch Drehen der Rolle als auch per Hand umgelegt werden konnte. Die Rollen waren auch von Linkshandbetrieb auf Rechtshandbetrieb umbaubar mit einer 6kant Durchsteckkurbel.

Hier die Daten aus der Angelfibel 1978


Angelfibel 1978ModellSchnurfassungÜbersetzungGewichtPreisErsatzspule2700​150mtr/0,25mm1:4,5270 gr39,00 DM9,90 DM2710​220mtr/0,35mm1:4,3480gr45,00 DM10,50 DM2740​160mtr/0,50mm1:4,2590gr59,00 DM12,50 DM​
In der Angelfibel 1979 waren schon die Nachfolger vorhanden, die 2701-Serie






Die wurden als Kugellager-Rollen mit Überlaufspule und SIT-System beworben. Der Schnurfangbügel konnte bei diesen Rollen automatisch per Innenanschlag oder auch per Hand umgelegt werden. Die Kurbel war ebenso für Beidhandbetrieb umrüstbar und ließ sich für den Transport und Lagerung platzsparend umklappen. Das Gehäuse war ebenso aus Aluminiumguß hergestellt. Leider war in der Angelfibel 1980 kein Preis für diese Rollen angegeben,


Angelfibel 1980ModellSchnurfassungÜbersetzungGewichtPreisErsatzspule2701150mtr/0,25mm1:4,2270grkeine Angabenvorhanden2711​220mtr/0,35mm1:4,3430grkeine Angabenvorhanden2741​160mtr/0,50mm1:4,2640grkeine Angabenvorhanden


Was aber auffiel, die Gewichte und die Übersetzung hatte sich etwas verändert.

In der Anglerfibel von 1981 war dann die 2701-Serie das letzt mal vertreten, diesmal schon mit Bildern der DB-Rollen. DB ist die Jahreszahlenabkürzung von Shakespeare, die früher auf jeder Rolle aufgestanzt war. In dieser Zeit ist das anscheinend wieder mal benutzt worden, wie hier bei der Gold 2411 DB, der Sigma CK oder der Ambidex DC-Rollen. Nur in den Katalogen kamen die passenden Bilder oftmals gar nicht oder verspätet in Erscheinung.









Angelfibel 1981ModellSchnurfassungÜbersetzungGewichtPreisErsatzspule2701​150mtr/0,25mm1:4,2270gr65,00 DM13,50 DM2711​220mtr/0,35mm1:4,3430gr75,00 DM15,00 DM2741​160mtr/0,50mm1:4,2640gr92,00 DM18,00 DM


Man beachte den doch gravierenden Preisaufschlag, der doch über 50 Prozent beträgt.

Bei diesen DB-Rollen hat sich die Kurbel verändert, sie ist von der 6kant-Kurbel auf eine Kurbel zum Einschrauben geändert worden, zusätzlich ist die Mutter zum Umklappen der Kurbel schwarz.



Im der Angelfiebel 1982 waren die Rollen dann nicht mehr vorhanden.

Die Rollen kamen auch unter anderem Namen auf den Markt;

hier z.B. als Fishermann





Die Fisherman ist ein DB-Modell, sie hat auch die Einschraubkurbel

hier z.B. als Pflueger









Die Pflüger-Rollen haben die 6kant-Kurbelverschraubung.



Die gegossenen Teilenummern sind bei den verschieden Rollen gleich, hier Shakespeare und Fishermanspule.




Auch die Bremsen in den Spulen sind identisch




Im inneren ein Hypoid-Getriebe, Rücklaufsperre auf das Tellerrad wirkend, Gleitlager an den Seiten und ein Kugellager unter dem Rotor. Spulenhub durch ein seperates Getrieberad gesteuert.




Hier noch mal ein Vergleich.


----------

